# My car of the day, Skoda Rapid Sport



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

At £15,630 the Skoda Rapid Sport cost exactly the same as the SE version even though the Rapid is the budget focused workhorse of the Skoda range. Skoda are trying to inject a bit of desirability with the addition of the sport model but will it tempt buyers away from the Astra and focus?

Key specs

Price £15,630
Engine 1.2 4 cylinder turbo
Power 104 BHP
0 - 60 IN 10.4 seconds
Top speed 121 MPH

like it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks to be sitting too high. Otherwise it is a nice enough saloon. It would be fine for most families. 

There was pictures of a sport model and it did look pretty good actually. 

I wonder why quite a few car companies seem to be reviving old names, especially when that is nothing like the old one?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This one looks far better.










An old one.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Not a saloon.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

They need to drop the rapid name IMO, it hardly brings back a warm feeling inside lol, interior seem to be based on the previous models interior compared to the golf?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Shaun said:


> They need to drop the rapid name IMO, it hardly brings back a warm feeling inside lol,


Reminds me of my neighbours spending half an hour trying to get it running every day.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Stupid engine.

Really not sold on them.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Ah, i thought the old Rapid was called an Estelle, just googled Estelle and its totally different.

TBH prefer the look of the old Rapid


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Rapid SportBack looks better than the Saloon styled Hatch.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> The Rapid SportBack looks better than the Saloon styled Hatch.


The Sport back looks good. I see they are using simease twins as models now. :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

104 bhp and called rapid

irony springs to mind


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> 104 bhp and called rapid
> 
> irony springs to mind


:driver:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Apparently those models come with every new one purchased....


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> Apparently those models come with every new one purchased....


Oh, much more appealing now, where's my local dealer :lol:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

sounds just like a golf (insert scouse accent)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just looks like any VAG car to me. Could be a SEAT, could be an Audi, who knows.
Looks to me like it is there just to fill a slot in the market.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Just looks like any VAG car to me. Could be a SEAT, could be an Audi, who knows.
> Looks to me like it is there just to fill a slot in the market.


To believe otherwise would be naive, they all do it now though !

Personally I like it, bit more edgy than some of the current Vee Dubs.


----------

